# connect pc to tv wirelessly



## webber9966 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a sony pc about 5 yrs old and a 46 inch samsung tv. I would like to hook the pc to the tv wirelessly. Is there any way to do that? PC and tv are in seperate rooms.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

webber9966 said:


> I have a sony pc about 5 yrs old and a 46 inch samsung tv. I would like to hook the pc to the tv wirelessly. Is there any way to do that? PC and tv are in seperate rooms.


HERE'S one device. I'm sure there are plenty of others. Google is your friend. I've not used one or seen one in action so cannot comment on ease of use or quality.

Wait: are you talking about using the TV as your monitor? Something else altogether...


----------



## webber9966 (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes I am talking about using my tv as a moniter. I want to be able to sit on my sofa an use the computer. I know I need a wireless keyboard and mouse but I don't know what else I need. I need every thing to hook up wirelessly. Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

With a wireless keyboard and mouse, I'd just hook the PC up directly (wired). I don't know of any device that will let a PC talk to it's monitor from across the room, though there might be...:4-dontkno


----------



## geraldz (Jan 3, 2009)

There's a wireless device made by Quartics (Quartics.com). I believe this is also sold under various labels such as D-Link. If you're looking for a more affordable option, check out PCTVCables.com


----------

